# Habanera Medusa- tips of leaves dying?



## Chas (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello, I have been growing habanera medusa in sphagnum from "bulbs" for two years. As the plants start to emerge in late spring they are fine at first with adequate watering, but then the new foliage that develops has noticeable tip damage. Interestingly the tip "burn" spreads to other plants rather quickly. Although the mature plants develop with the marked leaves, the flower stalks that are produced later have the spectacular blooms expected. It just makes the overall presentation look bad. Are the plants missing some nourishment? Thanks

Charles VanDyke


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2020)

A photo of your Habeneria would be helpful.


----------



## Ray (Apr 27, 2020)

Three things come to mind - as general thoughts, not because I know diddly about growing habenarias:

Insufficient humidity
EC of irrigation solutions is too high
Buildup in media


----------

